# Just got an established need some help



## altcrash (Feb 20, 2007)

Just bought an established 55 gal tank with about 30 lbs live rock, skimmer, biowheel filter, 260 watt PC and about 15-20 gallons of the original water. Live stock included were a cleaner shrimp, domino, scooter blenny, yellow-tail damsel, about 10 assorted snails, 20 hermit crabs and a few soft corals. I changed the substrate to sand and added another 30 pounds of LR. This is my second saltwater aquarium. My questions are:

How long should i let it cycle before i add any more fish (even though the tank already has quite a bit of live stock)?

How many fish could i add?

Would a blue tang be o.k. for the size of this tank?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

altcrash said:


> How long should i let it cycle before i add any more fish (even though the tank already has quite a bit of live stock)?
> 
> How many fish could i add?
> 
> Would a blue tang be o.k. for the size of this tank?


Your cycle is considered done when the ammonia and nitrite are at zero.


As to fish I would say depending on the size no more then 3-4 more. 

A blue tang is rated to be in a 70gal or larger tank. They need swimming room.


----------

